# Pastoral concerns



## Scott (Jul 28, 2004)

What happened to the Pastoral Concerns forum? I posted something there this morning and the forum is gone.

Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 28, 2004)

It appears that the Pastoral Concerns program has been made read only by members - which is probably a good thing. What you probably tried to do was view it without being logged in. Log in and it should be there.


----------



## Scott (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, Fred, that did the trick. BTW, thanks for the work on the board. It looks good and I like the subsilver colors alot.


----------

